# Eucalyptus wood



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

Dang wind! I got home today to find my eucalyptus tree downed by the wind. I'm not a woodworker, but thought somebody may want this. I gonna start cleaning it up right after I post this. I'll at least be getting all the leafy branches off as tomorrow is trash day. My wife says there may be crafters that want the leafy material. If any wood workers want the wood, post up how you want it(thickness, length, etc...). I'll check back before I fire up the chainsaw. Here's what it looks like right now....

I'm in the Clear Lake area but can work something on getting it to you.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man..that's a danged shame.. I've worked with some eucalyptus burl in the past and it gave spectacular results..plus easy to work..plus some great aroma while cutting. Bet you will get some hits on here...

The Zoo might love to get their hands on the eucalyptus leaves..think that's the only food for some of the down under critters...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

cool wood and great smell while working

too bad about your tree


----------



## tewltime (May 21, 2004)

Would love to try some. PM sent with number.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

May help by giving a size of the trunk area and other areas of the wood with some size. Never tried eucalyptus, but sounds like a good turning wood. If you have any in the 12" or larger sized diameters, I could be interested myself.


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

The main trunk is just over 10' long. In the 1st pic the trunk is right at 12" diameter below the limb and right at 10" above. There is at least 2' of trunk below the 1st limb. The trunk is 9" and 7" inches at the second limb and 6 or 7 at the 3rd limb. The 2nd limb is about 6" in diameter. The 3rd limb is about 5" diameter. The limbs are about 8-10' long.

I didn't fire up the chainsaw tonight, just took off all the leafy branches. 

Anybody got a contact at the zoo? That would be way cooler than throwing away. Probably at least 100 pounds of leafy branches.

I'll answer PM's or posts in the order received by timestamp.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Killer..I supply meds for the zoo a lot.. I'll PM the name and contact number to you in the AM.. Gotta get back to office and 'puter to get contact info..

Good on ya for offering..see c/p below..hope yours can help...

"Koalas and greater gliders depend entirely on eucalyptus leaves for food, while some other marsupials, including brushtail and ringtail possums and many wallaby species, feed extensively on the leaves

*Koalas* feed almost exclusively on the leaves of eucalypts and will eat only 120 of the 700-800 *species* of eucalypt found in Australia "


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks Tortuga! I have it bundled and in the back of my truck. I can drive it down there when I get the contact info.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hey, Killer..I talked to my "Honcho" friend and contact at the zoo this AM and passed on your offer. She said she was very grateful to you for the offer, but that they had a fantastic 'horticultural center' at the zoo that grew all they required. I sure didn't know they were that much into 'farming'..Live and learn... She did tell me to pass on her sincere thanks to you for thinking of them, however..

Thanks from me for the offer as well.. At least it will save you a hunnert mile round trip..LOL...

She did suggest you contact any local 'craft' folks in your area...that eucalyptus is used a lot in some craftwork...guess for the aroma, etc..

Anyways....we fired and fell back...gave it our best shot, so to speak....Thanks again...jim

:cheers:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I would love to have any in the neighborhood of 12" diameter. If you are going to cut it up, I woujld like anywhere between 2 - 3 foot lengths for the best size and closer to 2 foot is ideal. PM me your address and phone number and I will call you when I can make it your way. I still need to go to your area for some burl red oak that "Hooked" has waiting for me also and maybe I can get lucky and get it all in one haul fairly soon.


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

*.*

The wood is cut up and ready for pick up. The biggest diameter was right at 12" at the base of the trunk, most in the 8-10" diameter. The biggest log is ~5' long, 12" at the base, 10" at the other end. The tallest of the two standing pieces is 38" long, 10" on 1 end, 8" on the other. All wood is spoken for, if it falls through, I'll put it up again.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

2cool, can't wait to see some projects from it


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Agree! can't wait to see something made from it. Thanks for offering it up.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Glad to hear you got a great responce. Anxious to see something made of it.


----------



## tewltime (May 21, 2004)

*Wood*

Don,
So nice meeting and talking with you this morning. You were right about the traffic, it was WAY backed up on the South side, luckily I was going North. I will try to post a couple of pics of a natural edge I just roughed out once I got home.
Anybody know the drying characteristics of eucalyptus, this is the first I have worked with it. Did let the gouge slip a little and caught the edge.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

eucalyptus holds a lot of water and will twist during the drying phase

ding ding ding, fun fact LOL it was planted in spots to soak up water in swamps to control malaria


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

"ding ding ding, fun fact LOL it was planted in spots to soak up water in swamps to control malaria"

I didn't know this. My backyard is very soggy, especially the area in front of where the tree use to be. The tree was already in place when I bought the house. I hope I get new sprouts from the root structure that was left in place.

Tim, nice meeting you as well and glad you beat the traffic. Man, you don't mess around, looks good.

bill, I still have the two standing logs in the last picture.
EndTuition, I still have the small log I told you about.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

When I was in Thailand, I noticed some small forest area with some peculier trees. I asked what they were and was told they were eucalyptus trees. They were all about 6" diameter and not sure what they do with them but it looks like they were planted for some kind of later harvest. Didn't get a close look at them but was just driving by some of these large areas of trees.


----------



## tewltime (May 21, 2004)

*Another rough out*

Here is another bowl I roughed out today. I hope when it dries I am able to keep the partial limb on the side.


----------



## tewltime (May 21, 2004)

*Goblet*

I finish turned a small goblet from a branch, it sure is getting wavy with the ~1/16" wall.


----------



## tewltime (May 21, 2004)

*The Wifes*

She came out to the shop and roughed one out.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looking good. That goblet does look mighty thin and starting to wave a little. Now that is thin. Keep em comming.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Well I got to meet Don and picked up some to give a spin. ET and Galvbay, there are a couple pieces over there that sure has your name all over it.

Good to meet you Don and thanks


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I'm going to try to make it by after work.


----------

